

5 Ways to Get Engineers to Actually Do What You Want - mlieberm
http://trialfire.com/blog/5-ways-to-get-engineers-to-do-what-you-want/

======
shortsightedsid
It actually depends on who "You" are.

Are you the Sales guy who promised the moon?

Are you the Marketing guy whose Copy doesn't match the product?

Are you the CEO battling fires?

Are you the CTO wondering if why the engineers don't want to move to the last
new fad?

Are you the Customer Success guy getting buried under customer issues?

Are the VP Engineering trying to maintain schedule?

In all cases, it's only about the customer. It's not what "You" want that's
important but what the customer wants.

------
mgirdley
#0: Put your engineer(s) in the same room as an unhappy customer.

------
owenjones
Hire better engineers?

